# Question: best shoes for early walkers?



## MatthewsMom (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello everyone, I hope I posting this in the right place. Since you all have toddlers, I figured the mammas here would be the experts, lol. I have a 15 month old who is just starting to walk, and he's having problems learning to walk with shoes on. I was thinking of trying Robeez because they look flexible and seem to be so popular. Could you all please help me out by telling me your favorite brand of shoes for new walkers and where I could find them? Thank you much, Matthew and I really apprecialte it!


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

We only used Robeez at that stage, and loved them. Once he started running around outside more, we bought soled shoes (from Stride Rite), but we still have Robeez for around the house. I've also heard great things about Preschoolians; they have a sole that is kind of in between the Robeez and a hard-soled shoe. HTH!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No shoes are best. For outside or when shoes are needed, there are lots of good soft shoes, robeez, boubox, buskins (?), shoo shoos, etc. Target has some too









-Angela


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

the target ones are way cheaper than the robeez and ours have held up well.they're in the baby section - not the shoe section.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

We got the Oshkosh Early Walkers for ds, and they've held up well, and weren't very pricy, either.


----------



## twentyalmonds (Aug 13, 2004)

My absolute favorite are the See Kai Run shoes. They have a really soft and flexible sole, (so I didn't have to worry about them getting wet.) Also, DD has a fairly wide foot and the See Kai Runs slip right on and stay on...


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

with first dd we bought nike's because we didn't know better and checked to make sure they were very flexible or stride rite.

then with 2nd dd we bought soft soled shoes and hand me down's (which I know is not recommended but...sometimes we need something with a hard sole) from big sis of nike or stride rite. but i prefer the soft soled ones.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I love Pipsqueakers! http://www.pipsqueakers.com/

They are very flexible for rubber soled shoes and really do make walking fun. The squeaking is very cute and fun right up until the largest size they make. That one is pretty loud.

They have a very wide toe box, and are the most flexible rubber soled shoes I have seen. More cusion and protection for bouncing and running outside, but still flexible.

Now we just pop the squeakers out because he is running around so much they got distracting. They are still the best compromise on flexibility and protection I have seen.


----------

